# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Kohaku, Sanke & Tancho Sakai s/d Senin 30 April 2018 20.00

## h3ln1k

*video:* https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...9arfVuTadcdVfo

*Aturan Lelang :
*
1. Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari Senin 30 April 2018 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI's

2. Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya. contoh : 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.06-20.10
20.06-20.10 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.11-20.15 dst

3. Starting price sesuai yang tertera dibawah

4. Kelipatan *minimal Rp 100.000,-*

5. Tidak ada BUNGKUS OPTION

6. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat dan kondisi ikan sesuai di foto atau video 

7. Cek baik-baik kondisi ikan di foto/video sebelum bid jika ragu dg kondisi ikan segera konfirmasi via *WA 0811278186*

8. Batas max complain jika ikan tdk sesuai foto/video adalah 1x24 jam setelah ikan diterima

9. Jika ikan tidak sesuai di foto/video ikan diganti atau pengembalian biaya sesuai kesepakatan bersama

10. Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim & packing

11. 5 % dari hasil lelang akan di donasikan ke kas KOI's.

12. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya (konfirmasi setelah menang lelang dan transfer biaya ikan+ongkir) dalam *2x24 jam* maka lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar kedua tertinggi dan *pemenang akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum*

13. FITUR AUTOREKAP
Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 99 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

Bid:
Nomor 1 3.000.000 by ..............
Nomor 2 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 3 800.000 by ..............
Nomor 4 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 5 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 6 800.000 by ..............
Nomor 7 900.000 by ..............
Nomor 8 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 9 2.500.000 by ..............
Nomor 10 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 11 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 12 1.000.000 by ..............
Nomor 13 2.000.000 by ..............
Nomor 14 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 15 2.000.000 by ..............
Nomor 16 800.000 by ..............
Nomor 17 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 18 700.000 by ..............
Nomor 19 700.000 by ..............

Happy bidding om2  :Peace:

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kn1ght

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

#bid 15=2400

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

